# Pit bulls as therapy dogs? Really?



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I've seen a few people come on here in the past week or more saying they have a certified therapy dog who is a pit bull. Though that is impressive and I love this breed dearly, for a breed that is so discriminated against and BSL being everywhere these days how is it even easy to own a pit that is a therapy dog? 

Also, don't these dogs have to be trained by a properly licensed and accredited facility for the first 18 months of there lives, going everywhere with a volunteer, being overly socialized and brought into all different types of enviroments? Most if not all the therapy dogs I see are labs, goldens, GSD, or on occassion a mixed breed dog. Also, some that have said they have therapy dogs own intact males who IMO if a REAL therapy dog should be neutered for various reasons. When you post pics and claim to own a therapy dog you can see the dingle dangles on your boy dogs  but when trained by a therapy dog facility would be fixed before it goes to it's forever home. I read in another thread some where that alot of people claim to have a therapy pit and really don't because the dog has never been legally "certified". I mean I could throw a vest like harness on my dog and get it embroided with "therapy dog" and say my dog is one to :roll: it's really as simple as that. Opinions?


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Pit bulls as therapy dogs? I'm not surprised at all. Pit Bulls used to be called nanny dogs way back when. Helen Keller had a trusty pitbull =)

But Pitbulls do qualify. They have VERY HIGH pain tolerance and take BS from little children poking their eyes and pulling their ears.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

> Also, don't these dogs have to be trained by a properly licensed and accredited facility for the first 18 months of there lives, going everywhere with a volunteer, being overly socialized and brought into all different types of enviroments?


Hector, one of Michael Vick's fighting dogs is a therapy dog.









Hector the Pit Bull

This link, I cannot get to play...So not sure on it except it's a video about him.
Hector the Pit Bull Therapy Dog | IndyStyle.tv


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im assuming there are different levels in tharapy dogs,Im working with an organization to get luna involved in therapy work at the elderly facilities. They have a shortage right now for this work everyone doing the course wants towork with kids ,I would rather work with the elderly they are usually alot more gentle with them. Luna is am bully sodont know if she would count when you talk about apbt's but there are a few in my area whoworkwith apbt's and bullys. I dont think this is a certified tharapy work though the course we have to do is luna has to pass her basic obedience with them and show that she is fine and no aggression with strange people handling her and no jumping on anyone. After her obedience is passed she has to pass the temperment testing they do. if she passes all those then there is a 2 hour test the handles {myself} will have to take. The test was last month but because I was busy with a family issue I wasnt able to make it and will have to do the onein 4 months now.
they dont require the dog to be fixed in this case , but there are many types of therapy dogs im sure the ones where they go to someones home to be a live in therapy dog and assist on a daily basis they would be required to b fixed wouldnt they?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

To Angie ^^ I meant to quote you.........I know what they were called back in the day and I know what this breed is capable of. They are one of the most versatile breed of dogs around and they have great temperaments. I'm not knocking that. What I am saying is that it can't be easy to bring a pit in a mall, restaurant, hair salon etc. if the dog is trained for a purpose of needing to go everywhere with it's owner. And the thing that gets me is a couple people on here claim they have service dogs and they aren't even fixed. So unless they were intially just a pet and then they decided to train there dog to do a few tasks for them then legally they are not a real service dog.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

> So unless they were intially just a pet and then they decided to train there dog to do a few tasks for them then legally they are not a real service dog.


Well, I know people who have service dogs because they have anxiety. If they go out alone they'll have a panic attack. But with their dog, they're fine.

All the dog needed was to be well mannered with basic training.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Im assuming there are different levels in tharapy dogs,Im working with an organization to get luna involved in therapy work at the elderly facilities. They have a shortage right now for this work everyone doing the course wants towork with kids ,I would rather work with the elderly they are usually alot more gentle with them. Luna is am bully sodont know if she would count when you talk about apbt's but there are a few in my area whoworkwith apbt's and bullys. I dont think this is a certified tharapy work though the course we have to do is luna has to pass her basic obedience with them and show that she is fine and no aggression with strange people handling her and no jumping on anyone. After her obedience is passed she has to pass the temperment testing they do. if she passes all those then there is a 2 hour test the handles {myself} will have to take. The test was last month but because I was busy with a family issue I wasnt able to make it and will have to do the onein 4 months now.
> they dont require the dog to be fixed in this case , but there are many types of therapy dogs im sure the ones where they go to someones home to be a live in therapy dog and assist on a daily basis they would be required to b fixed wouldnt they?


Maybe I should of used the term "service" dog instead. Meaning the dogs that are bred and trained for the purpose of helping someone who is handicapped or has some other disability. I know folks with therapy dogs that are also show dogs so no, they aren't fixed. They go to old folks homes and schools but they don't live in a home 24/7 as an assistant to a needy owner. The dogs who's owners are handicap is what I'm referring to. The other dogs that visit schools and old folks homes I believe need to get there CGC or pass a canine good citizen test to do therapy work.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ahh yes service dogs I would also think they would be fixed? are they not?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I know someone who has in the past bred her dogs for service dogs, particularly diabetes detection dogs. She disliked how the puppies came out (nervous), which I think is from how she trains. I was young and dumb and I used some of her techniques, my connection with my dog decreased a lot from using her way of training..But glad to say, we're back and better than ever thanks to experiences I've had.

Anyhow, she ended up going to shelters to get dogs. She got one from the shelter I volunteer at about a year ago...I saw the dog a few months ago, he went from outgoing and confident to nervous and flighty.

I don't think the dogs need to be fixed, unless the owner is irresponsible. That's my personal preference. 

It's funny, she kept calling her dogs American Labs. xD


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

According to the ADA (american's with disability act) Any dog, of any size or breed can be a service dog. They do not require that they dog is certified either. Only that the dog has special training to help the persons disability. If someone is selling service dog certifications, it is a scam. A simple doctors note is all that is needed. It isn't even a law that the dog wear a vest, but most do to avoid hassle of store employee's. There are also "emotional support animals" who require no training at all, just as long as they help the person with their condition such as anxiety or depression. I have gotten a doctors note in the past for my dog Helena for my anxiety condition, as my emotional support animal. This basically protects us from being turned down from housing, but it does not permit me to take her places.

A therapy dog on the other hand, one who cheers up the elderly and hospital patients does require a certificate.

Here is a story of a woman with a pit bull as a service dog who was kicked out of wal mart... wal mart got in a lot of trouble for this from what I remember.
WalMart denies entrance to Pitbull service dog

I also think, but am not completely sure, but if a pit bull is a service dog in a city with BSL, the owner must be allowed to keep the dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have 5 therapy dogs and therapy dogs are dogs who go to hospitals or nursing homes and visit. Service dogs are dogs who serve a function to a person with a disability or medical problem. Siren is a Service dog for me, she is a medical alert dog. I suffer from migraines and occasionally they get so bad I lose eye site because the blood vessels in the back of the eye constrict cutting off blood flow. I almost rolled my truck when this happened and I was on the hwy. Siren can sense the chemical changes that happen before a migraine and she alerts me so I can take some meds and not drive. I have had a few dozen dogs in the past 15 years and Tasha and Siren are the only ones that have picked up and altered to my migraines. They have dogs for blood pressure, blood sugar, seizures, and many other medial conditions so they are no longer for those with just physical issues. There are some mental issues that need dogs but that is a slippery slope. What you see is the chihuahua in a purse and a vest that says service dog. That drives me nuts because it is just an excuse to bring your dog everywhere. Unfortunately service dogs have no regulations and no federal guidelines so anyone could say they have a service dog. 
Some service dogs are trained from puppies to serve and go through years of training and those are specialized dogs, but there is also a way to have your own dog is trained properly serve you. I train service dogs as part of my business and they do have to pass certain tests before they are ready but again it is not regulated and that is bad.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lisa, when I was a teen I worked at a grocery store. A lady came in with a little mixed breed dog in her purse. This was before I knew much about service dogs. I told her that we didn't allow dogs in the store. She told me that he was her service dog. I said oh um ok... for what? lol We were never told anything about service dog protocol at the store... anyway she told me that it was her HEARING DOG. Really? Because... she seemed to hear me just fine! I guess the dog translated the message to her brain... I don't remember her wearing a hearing aid or anything! lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I have 5 therapy dogs and therapy dogs are dogs who go to hospitals or nursing homes and visit. Service dogs are dogs who serve a function to a person with a disability or medical problem. Siren is a Service dog for me, she is a medical alert dog. I suffer from migraines and occasionally they get so bad I lose eye site because the blood vessels in the back of the eye constrict cutting off blood flow. I almost rolled my truck when this happened and I was on the hwy. Siren can sense the chemical changes that happen before a migraine and she alerts me so I can take some meds and not drive. I have had a few dozen dogs in the past 15 years and Tasha and Siren are the only ones that have picked up and altered to my migraines. They have dogs for blood pressure, blood sugar, seizures, and many other medial conditions so they are no longer for those with just physical issues. There are some mental issues that need dogs but that is a slippery slope. What you see is the chihuahua in a purse and a vest that says service dog. That drives me nuts because it is just an excuse to bring your dog everywhere. Unfortunately service dogs have no regulations and no federal guidelines so anyone could say they have a service dog. Some service dogs are trained from puppies to serve and go through years of training and those are specialized dogs, but there is also a way to have your own dog is trained properly serve you. I train service dogs as part of my business and they do have to pass certain tests before they are ready but again it is not regulated and that is bad.


Thanks PK! I was curious if anyone could just say they had a service dog and you gave me the answer I was looking for. That really is bad that people can get away with that. I know of a place here in Massachusetts that trains and breeds service dogs....mostly labs. I wish I could remember the name of it. I had a neighbor that used to volunteer and take a pup from the organization and raise it for the first 18 months of it's life socializing and training it to serve its purpose for the blind and other disabilities. She enjoyed doing it. All these dogs were certified and could go anywhere with there owners. This place was a state certified training organization. I was under the impression that those are the only dogs who can go to all diffferent places with there masters because they serve a medical purpose to them. Usually you see some sort of badge on the animals vest when I come across them. It's almost like a license ID stating that the dog is a legit service dog. Like I said, anyone can get a vest that says "service dog" and pass it off as such.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone can get a ID badge for a dog too. I do not take Siren everywhere as I do not feel I need her all the time but when I have weeks were my migraines get bad I always take her. It is not worth the risk of rolling my truck with my baby in it. I just wished those that claim to have Service dogs but do not need them would not lie about it. I wish there were a national standardized tests for service dogs. There are guidelines that we follow but nothing federal required.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Just this week a service dog was denied on a bus in DC. The women with the dog was almost hit when the driver tried to pull away from the curb, she blocked its was and tried to call the police to report the driver. Another link I read the bus system responded saying its a gray area since Pit Bulls are banned in DC, but yet Service dogs are not allowed to be discriminated against. To me, thats not a gray area. If its a service dog, its a service dog, no matter the breed. That would be secondary, especially the test they must pass to be deemed one.

Since the owner could not produce papers stating they were a service dog, she was denied. I think I would carry papers if I had a service dog, but maybe the women forgot them that day. Bad all around IMO. Stupid Metrobus driver!

I though GCC was the first step in getting your dog to be qualified as a service dog. IDK though, I stopped looking when I realized Mel would fail when I left the room, he would totally look for me....

Metrobus Halted When Woman Tried To Board With Service Pit Bull: DCist
Unsuck DC Metro: Pitbull, Bus Standoff


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't know pit bulls were banned in DC.... That makes me sad. It is a felony to impersonate a service dog though!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well maybe that dog was not a service dog...... I always carry my badge with Siren but according the the service dog laws you are not required to carry proof.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Members
I have a friend in South Carolina that has a program to help US VETS with the use of Pitbulls.The program is up and running,and he has the suppert of the company commander.
Therapy dogs have all kind's of ways to help people.Things that most of us take for granted and easy,can for many people be a task of huge porportions.But with the help-some times just having a dog at your side-can be the difference between living a full life,or one with no hope for the future.
I would love to see so many more organisations implement the Bullys for their programs.This will help the people,and also to educate the public that the Pitbulls are just like any other dog.
For the people on here who are active in this-Thank you.
Henry


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

They are the perfect breed for therapy with people infact you would think they were designed for it. Generaly a rock solid temp, they dont feel pain and they feel plenty of love, and compared to other breeds they have the ability to simply look at a person and that person know they mean no harm even if they have no experience with the breed.
People feel safer with them around and a good pitbull can calm a child better than any one else with a simple lean of the body lol.
Every family apbt is a therapy dog if you ask me and my own have taken the role thousands of times for me.

When i am a bit older and have more time i would love to have a couple as a "retirement hobbie" and spread the love.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

junkyard said:


> Generaly a rock solid temp, they dont feel pain and they feel plenty of love, .


Please tell me you do not believe that? Yes they feel pain but have a high tolerance for pain there is a big difference. You heard ppl who have no clue about the breed say they feel no pain..... Maybe you just had a slip of the keyboard....


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Funny, I keep hearing others talk about pits not feeling pain.........I have a high pain tolerance to but just like the dogs I still feel it LOL! Broke a windshield twice with my head in car accidents and shook both off. Got kicked in the head playing soccer...fell to the ground, blacked out for a few seconds and still got back up and finished the game. Hell, with the head trauma I've had over the years I could take "Hard headed" to a whole new level LOL! I also gave birth to my daughter with no drugs. As far as these dogs NOT feeling pain they do, it's just that they don't show it like most dogs. I stepped on Bella's tail a couple weeks ago by accident. I thought something felt funny under my sneaker. Must have been 30 seconds that passed before she even reacted to it and the whole time she wasn't even trying to move away from me. Then she yelped and I realized I was on her tail. I felt terrible but she was laying behind me while I was doing the dishes and I didn't realize I was actually on her tail. 
Anyways, I would love to see more pits and bullies used for service dog work but as long as we have scum of the earth dog owners who don't do right by the breed I just don't see it happening to much. Seems like for every positive thing that is done or said about this breed one dog attack ruins it for all of us RESPONSIBLE owners. Such a shame!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Please tell me you do not believe that? Yes they feel pain but have a high tolerance for pain there is a big difference. You heard ppl who have no clue about the breed say they feel no pain..... Maybe you just had a slip of the keyboard....[/QUOTE
> 
> I am not even going to humour you with a serious answer.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well come on, if you do not believe that it still gives the wrong impression to people who are learning because you hear that all the time from the uneducated. Pits don't feel pain... I know you are smarter than that but didn't want a newbie to read that and think it holds water.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry , i was a bit taken back at the the fact you had to even ask lol. We all know the only people who would think that is on crack.

Just in case someone on crack reads this......... i stepped on a pitbulls tail once and it squealed in pain.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Like I said I didn't think you were serious just making it clear for the newbies


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hooch was a therapy dog and done quite well.. I agree with you Junkyard, and PK.. both .. .your both right. Game bred dogs are bred to have analgesia type traits.. Not all APBTs are game bred.. not all APBTs still have that trait... 

Analgesia - The loss of ability to feel pain without the loss of the power to move a part of the body or consciousness


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My pups sister is a therapy dog - the reality is pitbulls make great therapy dogs & the overhype people just need to move forward from. 
Video courtesy of Southern Inferno's website:





I have a feeling if more kennels focus on doing amazing things like Southern Inferno, this trend of 'hating pitbulls' will soon be over & done with & ppl will see the breed for what it really is


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: I LOVE that video!! I wish more ppl would get out there and work these dogs!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

That's adorable, and great work. I love seeing people working with their dogs like that. We've been working on heel for a little over a couple weeks now, Dakota loves working. 

If I were to have him as my service dog, I'd want basic obedience, manners in public, and be able to heel. Only thing is, I don't have a reason for having him as my service dog, if I did he'd be going to the movies with me.


----------



## Diesel Dogs (Apr 11, 2011)

Not all service animals must be fixed, would certifying agencies like this? Yes. But it is not mandatory. I'm in the process of certifying one of my females as a therapy dog. I want to take her into burn units so the people can enjoy her as much as I do. I had a house fire just over a yr ago and my girl Roxy was stuck inside and burned a little before I could get to her. So I think childrenand adults could get a smile from her. She's plenty capable of handling this task, she received her cgc with no practice and first try so I'm pretty confident in her.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Therapy dogs are Therapy dogs.. Service Dogs provide a different kind of service.. 

I had a therapy dog; and the term Service Dog is misleading to people.. Therapy Dog.. 

Service Dogs are that of military, police, and organizations that work with so said forces.. Thats what people automatically think when they hear Service Dog.. Many think border patrol, LOL.. 

Sorry.. but not so. I always said a Therapy dog thats K9 trained or a K9 trained Therapy dog.. why ??? cause Hooch wasnt a service dog; he didnt work for any organization or political offiliation. I was therapy doggin with hooch before they required all the rigor maroe of today.. No one even heard of it except in big cities.. LOL

anyway... call a spade a spade.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> :goodpost: I LOVE that video!! I wish more ppl would get out there and work these dogs!!


Thanks Lisa - Mad props to Dave & Southern Inferno. He's doing some great things with his Crew . He's really been a huge help behind the scenes too. It's nice to see a breeder that cares so much to check in on pups & get photo updates. Which reminds me, I really need to take new pics & send to him. Weather's been great here so I really have no excuse

I believe that pup, Kelly I think her name is. Went to a special kennel in Canada, which is why you here commands in french ... These dogs are like sponges & you can teach them anything.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Diesel Dogs said:


> Not all service animals must be fixed, would certifying agencies like this? Yes. But it is not mandatory. I'm in the process of certifying one of my females as a therapy dog. I want to take her into burn units so the people can enjoy her as much as I do. I had a house fire just over a yr ago and my girl Roxy was stuck inside and burned a little before I could get to her. So I think childrenand adults could get a smile from her. She's plenty capable of handling this task, she received her cgc with no practice and first try so I'm pretty confident in her.


Yes it does not matter if a service dog or therapy dog is fixed or not. Well wait that is not entirely true, I think to be a member of the delta society (a therapy dog group) you have to have the dog fixed. But TDI and other organizations do not care. good luck with the therapy test 



Lex's Guardian said:


> Thanks Lisa - Mad props to Dave & Southern Inferno. He's doing some great things with his Crew . He's really been a huge help behind the scenes too. It's nice to see a breeder that cares so much to check in on pups & get photo updates. Which reminds me, I really need to take new pics & send to him. Weather's been great here so I really have no excuse
> 
> I believe that pup, Kelly I think her name is. Went to a special kennel in Canada, which is why you here commands in french ... These dogs are like sponges & you can teach them anything.


AWESOME!


----------

